
Two questions from a newcomer - stanhou
1. What is the rules here to submit new url&#x2F;text?
2. The signup process is very simple. How you(ycombinator) stop SPAM?
======
tjr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
greenyoda
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

(These are the "Guidelines" and "FAQ" links at the bottom of the page.)

